# Super Smash Bros. Rumble discontinued



## strata8 (Aug 3, 2008)

From http://ssbrumble.blogspot.com/:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Well, sadly i don't know if i somewhen go on working on this game.
> But i know there are other ssb projects for the ds, hopefully they get finished.
> if someone other knows how to code, here are the latest source files:
> Download here
> ...



A pity, but some else should be able to work on it, eventually.


----------



## Sephi (Aug 3, 2008)

What a shame, oh well.


----------



## GameSoul (Aug 3, 2008)

I kinda saw this coming.


----------



## Prophet (Aug 3, 2008)

no god, not that... anything but that... TAKE ME INSTEAD!!!


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah.. that was already expected


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 3, 2008)

No surprise here.


----------



## science (Aug 3, 2008)

Why is everyone saying this was so obvious? 


I never played this (I was waiting for a final version), but from the videos I saw, it looked really good


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 3, 2008)

Does anyone have the latest release and could upload it? I was also waiting for the final release but never came.


----------



## Trippy (Aug 3, 2008)

^^ It's on his site I think.
Well at least the source is available. Maybe someone will take it up.


----------



## GameSoul (Aug 3, 2008)

A group has already decided to pick up on the project. To Be Continued


----------



## lilkerv90210 (Aug 3, 2008)

hopefully i would love to see at least one more version

*Posts merged*

who


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 3, 2008)

Sweet. But still, can someone provide a link to download the latest release of Super Smash Bros.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 3, 2008)

9-Voltage said:
			
		

> Someone has already decided to pick up on the project. To Be Continued


Hopefully he'll take it another way. It was cool idea but its going to take it a long time before its actually playable.


----------



## lilkerv90210 (Aug 3, 2008)

its playable


----------



## saxamo (Aug 3, 2008)

IOwnAndPwnU said:
			
		

> Sweet. But still, can someone provide a link to download the latest release of Super Smash Bros.



Here you go.

--

Maaan, dinofan and yall are just hatin'! I know that the spark on a lot of these projects dies down eventually but...

This was more than a project.

A Vision. 

A Dream.

But it really was hella similar to that wii game that's popular these days. I'm glad to see _someone_ take responsibility for this tenderfoot of a game.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 3, 2008)

I was personally expecting them being forced to stop by Nintendo, but instead they just gave up.  Good thing another group picked up on it.


----------



## PanzerWF (Aug 3, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I was personally expecting them being forced to stop by Nintendo, but instead they just gave up.  Good thing another group picked up on it.



Yeah, same here. I was expected a Cease and Desist but they just gave up heh.

Oh well, g'luck to the new guys.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 3, 2008)

Didn't Nintendo say they don't mind fangames? I mean I don't see much C&D's coming from them.


----------



## Trippy (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah I can't recall of Nintendo ever C&Ding anyone.


----------



## Trippy (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah I can't recall of Nintendo ever C&Ding anyone.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 3, 2008)

Disappointing but very generous of the original creator to share their current work, so as to allow the process to go forward.


----------



## Fat D (Aug 3, 2008)

a good decision to release the source. Why is it not normal that a discontinued project, especially a non-commercial one, has its source released to allow further development by third parties.


----------



## Jackreyes (Aug 3, 2008)

What was his reason for discontinuing the project?


----------



## pilotwangs (Aug 3, 2008)

Lame.
Was bound to happen though.

At least we have the demos.


----------



## Whizz (Aug 3, 2008)

Sad, but atleast he released the source.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 3, 2008)

Brawl96 said:
			
		

> I have taken the task upon myself to continue where Fuzzy left off. I'm only 14 no kidding and I'm a beginer in NDS programing but do not worry. I will compile (put together) what Fuzzy has so far and I will release it as Demo 4. And while you are enjoying that I will read for the next few days and learn on how to add sprites stages wifi etc. I will use all the help I can get which includes sprites, stages, writing out the story board for adventure mode, and any other things you can think of (o and a fews tips for coding if you have any)  But what I have planned for Demo 5 is-
> 
> Mario
> Luigi
> ...



So... an other people continues this


----------



## Law (Aug 3, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Brawl96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And so another impossible dream begins.


----------



## hdofu (Aug 3, 2008)

and another one bytes the dust


----------



## Trippy (Aug 3, 2008)

14 yo and a beginner programmer. Why don't I think this will work?


----------



## golden (Aug 4, 2008)

Trippy said:
			
		

> 14 yo and a beginner programmer. Why don't I think this will work?


Hey don't be hatin' jee.


----------



## Trippy (Aug 4, 2008)

golden said:
			
		

> Trippy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not hating, just being realistic. I mean Fuzzy seems like a seasoned coder, I just don't see this guy picking it up but I'd love to be wrong here.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 4, 2008)

Trippy said:
			
		

> 14 yo and a beginner programmer. Why don't I think this will work?


I have no idea what you just said there...


----------



## Trippy (Aug 4, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Trippy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orly? What's not clear?


----------



## Artheido (Aug 4, 2008)

Knew it.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 4, 2008)

I can not believe the negativity in this thread. For fucks sake, the guy released playable demos, has opened the source now that he's stopped AND someone else has already taken over. What more could you want?

Oh that's right, he should have kept quiet and worked his arse off until it was retail ready then announced it. Personally I don't even really care about Smash Brothers, but a significant chunk of the DS community does, and finally it's here (in some form), stop being so fucking down on it.

I hope the 14 year old programmer proves you all wrong and makes some kick arse advances.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Aug 4, 2008)

*is on the 14-year-olds side*


----------



## fateastray (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah i wrote my first party-changing-script for rmxp when i was 15, with no prior programming experience. Age means dick.


----------



## Sp33der (Aug 4, 2008)

fateastray said:
			
		

> Yeah i wrote my first party-changing-script for rmxp when i was 15, with no prior programming experience. Age means dick.




Seconded


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm 15 right now and knew Java since like 12 =D


----------



## Japhle (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm  15 right now and I don't know anything about coding.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 4, 2008)

Japhle said:
			
		

> I'm  15 right now and I don't know anything about coding.


Well its never too late to start =D
find something that motivates you and start coding

I havne't coded for like a year before I started C++/DS homebrew last week


----------



## Flawsdraw (Aug 4, 2008)

Hopefully he releases summin but i doubt he'll have more chars etc ready for Demo 5 but lets w8 and see hopefully he'll do a lot to help


----------

